# Connected spider.



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I always try to end my wraps a couple different ways to see what I like best. This time I ended up connecting the spiders and I thought it came out pretty cool. I was little sloppy on the intersections of the black diamond but you will not be able to see it once I add the finish. 



















Here is one I cut off yesterday. It was too Busy for my taste but spawned some ideas for later. Maybe it will do the same for you guys.










Joe


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great looking stuff!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks great. I like it even more because it is simple, classy colors and not "overdone" like a lot of the ones I've seen.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Chris I like things pretty simple and clean but I appreciate the talent and art of the more complex ones as well. 

I just don't see how they can match those neon 5 color wraps with a reel. For me it all needs to go together. The reel for this rod is gold so it needed to have a good bit of gold. I personally prefer silver but I only own one silver reel. 

Joe


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys wanted to share a few pics of the finished build. Its a spinal cjf300g which is my favorite jigging rod so far. The blank is painted black by spinal for those of us who do not like blue. I have two more of these to build as well.

Fuji MNSG guide 
Alps LX window reel seat
Hand finished hypalon grips I may take a little more off the front grip.
Wrap connected Spider.





































Thanks Joe


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think they all look great Joe!


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Those are awesome!:thumbup: I hope any wraps I do are half as cool as those.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks good. I just bought the same rod today but did not get the black one. Did you go with the split grips or just the standard grips? I am wondering what is better. Seems the split grips would not irrate you as much under the arms.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks!

No split grips for me. It seems to be more for ascetics then anything else. On the spilt grips the actual bare blank will not be the part touching you between the arm unless you have really short arms. I feel that it just a personal choice. I think having a full rear grip offers more protection for the blank from accidental damage.

Be sure to post your feed back of the rod.

Joe


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW.....very nice


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------

